# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  ورطة شيبون

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*البسوى بايدك يغلب اجاويدك
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*الطمع ودر ما جمع
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*هل تورط شيبوب فعلا ؟
هناك مخارج قانونية منها احتراف اللاعب فى احدى الدول والعودة مرة اخرى بعد 18 شهر
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ههههههههههه كسلاااااااااااااااااااااااوى يا رهييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*هاهاهاهاهاهاىاى  والله دى حلوه منك ياكسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بصراحة لاعب بليد شديد  وماعندو طايوق  سيبك من المخ
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*كان يجب توعيته وتبصيره من قبل الذين يدعون الفهم والمعرفة قبل ان يتورط بهذا الشكل .
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أهلو ورطوه !!!
الورثه يا عمك
*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*يستحق العقاب فكر في القروش 
ولم يراعي للمريخ ومحبيه
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*لاعب اوجد نفسه في سوق
ليس له به مكان للعرض
                        	*

----------

